# mystery snail egg sack



## michelleml (Oct 24, 2009)

I found this sack this morning picture is not great i took it with my sons camera mine is charging. I was wondering will the light overheat them or dry them out. They look dry to me?


----------



## michelleml (Oct 24, 2009)

better picture looks most have dried out


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

I would think so, you could try to mist it as much as posable but most likely your snail will soon lay another clutch...hopefully in a better spot... you could let the water level drop so they can lay on the side of the tank, but you will have to keep the water below the clutch until they hatch... I did not keep track of how long it took mine to hatch...I'll let someone else comment on that... but i will say if it's seems like it's been a really long time and the clutch turns from white to a darkish color you can help them out by gently scrapping the clutch off and placing it in a cup of aquarium water and gently bust the sacs open, the snail shells are harder than the egg casings are but still be careful...

hope this helps...


----------



## chickenlady (Feb 9, 2009)

Also, do you have both male and female snails in your tank? Females will lay eggs with or without being fertilized, they just won't hatch. If you want to try to hatch it take it off the tank, and put it in a cup on top of some damp paper towels, on your counter, or anywhere actually. That way you can monitor it, keep the towels damp, and if they do hatch, you will have all the babies together, instead of scattered around, or being fish food. It doesn't look too bad yet,, looks like mine when they first are layed. They do turn darker as they get older.


----------

